# 1967 GTO 400 Harmonic Damper Install



## DCRT68 (May 8, 2018)

Hey Guys, new to the site and looking for some help with correctly installing the 2-piece Harmonic Damper. I know i just slide it on the crank snout with woodruff key installed prior to it going on and then tighten the crank bolt with pulley installed. My question is position the Damper with timing marks in reference to piston 1. Do I use the lower 0TDC mark or 6 BTDC mark. 
Thank you so much 

David


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't understand your question, the timing marks are on the hub and are aligned with the Woodruff key.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you're talking about 'moving' the outer ring.... take that balancer and throw it in the trash because it's no good. That ring is not supposed to move at all. The purpose of the rubber bond between the inner and outer parts is to dampen vibration. It's not supposed to ever move.

Bear


----------

